# Making Love vs Sex



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Which is better/Which do you prefer (if you've had both)? 

If you've had sex, but don't believe you've ever "made love" with anyone, do you ever hope to/does the thought of it matter to you? 

The difference between the two: Sex - physical act /// Making Love - Sex with someone you're in love with who loves you back.

Asking out of curiosity.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

If there is such a thing. I'm not sure about categorizing it.

But..

Sex is easier.

Love s way better.

:stu


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

As someone who has had both, making love is infinitely better because you're not just making physical intimacy, you're making love to her soul. You're creating a connection, something special, something unbreakable, until of course the ***** goes and ****s some other guy and u have to dump her.

Making sex is better than masturbation, but kinda similar just more intense. Its just getting off and/or getting the other person off. Good for the ego also cuz I always feel like a God for 1-2 weeks after I sexed a girl.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeh sex is great and all, getting laid usually makes you feel great for a few days afterwards (for a guy anyway)...but making love is one of the most amazing experiences life has to offer. Put some sexy music on...light some candles...caress your loved one...slowly undress her...kiss her neck...*brain melts* Thinking about my ex *cries*


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

None, I find both too primitive for my liking, resulting in me taking 4 years to achieve orgasm


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Why have sex for the sake of it when I have two perfectly good hands and then some, and don't need to show myself how to please myself? As a purely physical act with someone you have no investment in, I think sex is taking the long way to satisfaction.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Daft said:


> Why have sex for the sake of it when I have two perfectly good hands and then some, and don't need to show myself how to please myself? As a purely physical act with someone you have no investment in, I think sex is taking the long way to satisfaction.


Sounds like you haven't been with any guys who know what they're doing.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

rymo said:


> Sounds like you haven't been with any guys who know what they're doing.


You need to change that ryno.. show her what she's missing out on. :yes


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

rymo said:


> Sounds like you haven't been with any guys who know what they're doing.


That may be, but making love makes ironing out any confusion worth it (presumably). :b


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

Daft said:


> Why have sex for the sake of it when I have two perfectly good hands and then some, and don't need to show myself how to please myself? As a purely physical act with someone you have no investment in, I think sex is taking the long way to satisfaction.


So much this.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Making love? I can already feel the bile rising in my throat.

There's good sex and bad sex. Yes, perhaps penetrating or being penetrated by someone you're in love with makes you vaguely predisposed to thinking it's more magical or whatever. And maybe when you're lying next to each other catching your breath you'll think your bond has been strengthened or maybe it's just the surge of endorphins massaging your brain, but it's just sex. It's an important aspect of a relationship but it doesn't reflect how much love is there. You can have awful sex with someone you love or mind blowing sex with someone you feel nothing for. It's best not to delude yourself into thinking there's anything more to it than that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't be interested in sex for the sake of sex, but "making love" is an irritating euphemism. It's sex either way. I also don't like "sleep with", though. That already has a meaning. There's no need to use it for something else.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Making love? I can already feel the bile rising in my throat.


For real?

Making love with my ex was the best thing I've ever done. I was on top of her, looked in her eyes, and thrusted slowly and deeply while maintaining eye contact.... felt like I was connecting with her spirit.


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

I have something important to add to this conversation.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

I believe in both. Sometimes you are in the mood to catch a ride to pound town. Other times you are in the mood for something softer and slower.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Sex = WAMSHABAM PEOW PEOW!
Making love = (Sex * somewhat slower speed) + _feelings_.

I'm okay with sex at the moment, a prerequisite to making love would be actual love, which I've yet to experience.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

shyguyy said:


> For real?
> 
> Making love with my ex was the best thing I've ever done. I was on top of her, looked in her eyes, and thrusted slowly and deeply while maintaining eye contact.... felt like I was connecting with her spirit.


Having sex with someone you love is all well and good, the term 'making love' irks me is all.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

When I'm fantasizing about sex, it's always love making. It's always romanticized. For me it's not even so much about the act itself.

I've never had sex but I figure to be a gentle lover.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

kiirby said:


> Having sex with someone you love is all well and good, the term 'making love' irks me is all.


yeah i don't like that term either.

i've done both and sex is boring but sex+ is great. i have decided to call it sex+ lol. it goes without saying that doing things with people you like/love is generally better than doing things with strangers.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

What worries me is that the mere mention of "making love" to most guys causes them to laugh their *** off at you. It's all about who banged that fine-*** chick last night with people of this generation. Kind of makes me give up on love when idiots like that attract all of the women. I just don't get it.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Toppington said:


> What worries me is that the mere mention of "making love" to most guys causes them to laugh their *** off at you. It's all about who banged that fine-*** chick last night with people of this generation. Kind of makes me give up on love when idiots like that attract all of the women. I just don't get it.


It's this sexed up environment we're growing up in. Teens losing their virginity at 12, sex all over the media, popular songs, celebrity reality shows. They all make us think the younger we have sex, the more mature we are (same goes for the more we have sex at all). But girls run the risk of getting a bad reputation, unfortunately for guys our reputation grows :no


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't in some time, but yes I've had sex. I've never made love with anyone, yet I hope to when I find the right person.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I think 50 Cent said it best: I'm into having sex, I ain't in to making love. 

I don't think I've ever made love. It sounds like a nice thing to experience.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It was 'making love', but now I get so annoyed by it all it's basically just sex for his sake xD. Making love is probably better though, I would never have sex just for the sake of it as it doesn't benefit me in any way.


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

Making love *sighs* just the thought of it gives me butterflies, making love is definately way better, the sweet soft kisses, the caresses, the deep gazes, for me the emotion is so strong and erotic....it's the only way to go


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

All these women who don't enjoy sex, really gotta get better partners lol.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Never had sex or made love but....

Sex for a male is probably = Do it quickly, feel, touch, do and get it over with. Just for the thrill I suppose.

Making love = Well for me.....Roses that lead from the staircase to a white bed, candle light, rose smell in the air and a romantic song playing.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Toppington said:


> What worries me is that the mere mention of "making love" to most guys causes them to laugh their *** off at you. It's all about who banged that fine-*** chick last night with people of this generation. Kind of makes me give up on love when idiots like that attract all of the women. I just don't get it.


I'd like to hit more than one of my hands can count in hot females. But do I have feelings then? No, because I objectivy such females. Now if I'm in love......I wouldn't think of sex at all. Just being in the mere presence of said angel would make my day.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Who knows, never had either.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't believe in making love til about 2-4 weeks ago. I thought it was all just sex. But then all at once I understood. I wept. :cry well not really.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Hopeful25 said:


> Which is better/Which do you prefer (if you've had both)?


I'll go with good, hard, pounding f**k.


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I've only had sex in a loving relationship but towards the end when my attraction waned it became a bit emotionless and empty, I didn't enjoy it at all. 

So I'd have to say I'd take love over sex any day. Besides, there's plenty of other ways to get yourself off other than sex which can also provide a bit of instant pleasure when needed. Plus it's also a lot safer!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think "making love" is a stupid term. I can't even say it outloud without cringing and or laughing.


----------



## WintrySolitude (Mar 19, 2012)

Making love tends to get boring for me. I'd rather have sex.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I think "making love" is a stupid term. I can't even say it outloud without cringing and or laughing.


No kidding. Who actually calls it "making love"? I call it "making babies".


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr House said:


> All these women who don't enjoy sex, really gotta get better partners lol.


If you look at the sex of the previous posters, most of the "making love trumps sex" comments have been made by men, so I'm not sure which women you speak of.



Perfectionist said:


> I think "making love" is a stupid term. I can't even say it outloud without cringing and or laughing.


Word.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Similar act, very different emotions/feelings involved. "Making love" is definately better even though it just seems so silly and trite to say out loud, because the actual act is indescribable.
Just thinking about it makes me feel lonely


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Why do some threads about sex get deleted while others keep going? idgi


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Why do some threads about sex get deleted while others keep going? idgi


All discussion about sex must be couched in cuddly inoffensive language suitable for a playground.

We also need to spell it out so the kids don't understand. Please type S E X in the future.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

offbyone said:


> All discussion about sex must be couched in cuddly inoffensive language suitable for a playground.
> 
> We also need to spell it out so the kids don't understand. Please type S E X in the future.


Sex cauldron?! I thought they closed that place down.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Definitely better when you're in love, but great when you're not.


----------

